# Посоветуйте гигабитный сетевой чип

## Alen

Вот назрел вопрос модернизации сетевой инфраструктуры, в связи с этим хотелось бы узнать мнение продвинутой общественности по поводу гигабитных  сетевых чипов, потдерживаемых ядром, их безглючности и устойчивой работы.

В общем какие гигабитные сетевухи покупать, а какие не покупать?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-554849-highlight-marvell.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-487018-highlight-sky2.html

Говорят что для них пропориентарный драйвер есть и работает, но я пропориентарщине всякой не доверяю.

----------

## Alen

А нафига проприетарные? Вопрос был про нативные ядреные и их стабильность (не скорость!)

Опрос сотоварищей показал неплохую работу интелевских чипов е1000

однако в ближайших магазинах найти ее не удалось, по этому по старой памяти прикупил рилтек 8169 (8139 100 мегабитный может звезд с неба не хватал, но работал и работает успешно по крайней мере из за него глюков никогда не наблюдал) вот взял на пробу одну карту воткну в резервный сервак погоняю недельку.

Что то народ вяло так высказывается..поактивнее пожалуйста. у кого что работает?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Alen wrote:*   

> А нафига проприетарные? Вопрос был про нативные ядреные и их стабильность (не скорость!)

 

Вот там по ссылкам как раз написано что ядерный sky2 работает из рук вон плохо. Соответственно карты с поддерживаемыми им чипами покупать не стоит.

----------

## OpticalDezires

Народ вы чего обкурились Marvell-Yucon советовать ??? Там в ядре в комментах даже написано что под этот чип дрова до конца не написаны. Я бы посоветовал из серии Intel PRO1000. Сами по себе сетёвки хорошие да и ядерные драйвера хорошие - сам юзаю - доволен на 100%. Realtek, Marvel Youcon и прочее гамно юзать не советую.

----------

## Alen

Ну про интелевские я уже говорил, что хорошие, но что то возят их у нас в основном под заказ, говорят дорого и т.д в общем попса выгоднее  :Smile: 

Про Марвел Юкон, только глухой уже по моему не слышал, вот ими кстати завалены все магазины у нас, причем о происхождении чипа догадаться никак нельзя кроме как изучив надписи на чипе и посмотрев в сети что это (даже на сайтах производителей никаких упроминаний про марвел юкон нет - стисняются. скромняги  :Smile: 

карта на рилтек 8169 (вместе с модулем r8169) за неделю ничем плохим не отметилась...будем дальше посмотреть  :Smile: 

Народ, а вы что используете в гигабитном сетестроении?

----------

## OpticalDezires

Я плотно на 3Com'овских решениях сижу (свитчи,конвертеры и прочая фигня) - доволен. Рутер на бзде. 

P.S. Довыпендривался, купил сегодня ноут-монстер, а там сетёвка Marvell Yukon. Блин, чую жопой что линукса у меня на этом ноуте не будет  :Sad: (((((((( Вот сложно производителям написать - встроеная сетёвка Marvell Yukon. Так нет они пишут - Onboard Gigabit Lan. А я, дурак, надеялся на что Интелевской i945PM маме будет e1000 чип.  :Sad: (((((((((

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *OpticalDezires wrote:*   

> Народ вы чего обкурились Marvell-Yucon советовать ???

 

Напротив, я отсоветываю.

Realtek должны хорошо работать, драйвер офицальный.

----------

## ak74

Realtek тоже не очень хорошо. У меня проблемы с самбой. Разработчики самбы кивают на ядро, а разработчики ядра на самбу.

----------

## Alen

 *ak74 wrote:*   

> Realtek тоже не очень хорошо. У меня проблемы с самбой. 

 

А какие проблемы? Можно поподробнее?

----------

## ak74

Некоторые виндовые клиенты качают с меня файлы с жутко медленной скоростью. Причем анекдот состоит в том, что если этот же клиент качает два файла одновременно - то скорость нормальная.

Остальное (apache, rsync) - работают нормально.

Карта, если верить lspci:

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
```

Соответствующие баги в ядре закрываются как баги самбы, а в самбе - как баги ядра.[/code]

----------

## Alen

 *ak74 wrote:*   

> Некоторые виндовые клиенты качают с меня файлы с жутко медленной скоростью. Причем анекдот состоит в том, что если этот же клиент качает два файла одновременно - то скорость нормальная.
> 
> 

 

А сколько у тебя быстро и медленно?

Модуль r8169?

----------

## ak74

Точных цифр уже не помню. Сетевуха подключена к 100 мбит свичу.

Медленно ~ десятков (даже не сотен) КБайт в секунду. Быстро сколько-то МБайт в секунду.

----------

## ak74

Модуль - r8169, вкомпиленный в ядро.

----------

## nikulinpi

рНФЕ НРЯНБЕРСЧ, r8169 ЕЫЕ МЕ ОПНЬЕК ОПНБЕПЙС ЛМНЦХЛХ ПЕКХГЮЛХ, С МЕЦН ЦКЧВМШИ НТТКНЮД ЕЫЕ ОНЙЮ.

----------

## koskh

 *ak74 wrote:*   

> Некоторые виндовые клиенты качают с меня файлы с жутко медленной скоростью. Причем анекдот состоит в том, что если этот же клиент качает два файла одновременно - то скорость нормальная.
> 
> Остальное (apache, rsync) - работают нормально.
> 
> Карта, если верить lspci:
> ...

 

такая же ерунда была, НЕ лечилась сменой сетевухи. Это не глюк, это фича Samba 3.

Ставь в [global] smb.conf

large readwrite = no

все заработает как надо, проверено на собаках, т.е. на себе.

----------

